# Cayenne pepper not hot?



## Jody Hawk (Jun 28, 2014)

The past two years I have bought my mama cayenne pepper plants from Walmart and planted them in her yard. The plants grow nice and healthy but for some reason the peppers that come off these plants are not hot, not even a hint of heat for that matter. She said she heard it has something to do with the bees pollenating them. Have any of y'all experienced this?


----------



## glockman (Jun 28, 2014)

How much water are they getting? May be an old wives tale but Grandpa used to say less water, more heat.


----------



## The Longhunter (Jun 28, 2014)

There are sweet cayenne peppers.

If they are Bonnie plants, there's a good chance they were misidentified.

Pepper seeds are easy to save.  I save my own except for some specialty peppers.  I'd go to a farmers market and get some hot peppers and save the seeds.

Bees pollinating don't have anything to do with hotness unless there's some sweet peppers around.  Even then, I've heard that pollination can make sweet peppers hot (if there are hot peppers around) but I've never experienced it.

Anyway, I think she just got some sweet cayenne.  Were they specifically labeled "hot"?  If they were labeled "long red cayenne" could be either.

Less water and more stress will make hot peppers hotter, but it's not going to do anything to peppers that aren't hot to start with.


----------



## Big7 (Jun 28, 2014)

Jody... Get them from Buckles. 
Get mine there every year. No problems.

I don't know what you call hot. 

Cayenne spoz to be warm + a little.

Next up (for me anyway) is tabasco.
That's about as hot as I go.

Yall can have the jalapenos and habaneros, etc..
That's just pain.


----------



## The Longhunter (Jun 28, 2014)

Big7 said:


> Jody... Get them from Buckles.
> Get mine there every year. No problems.
> 
> I don't know what you call hot.
> ...



Real cayennes (and tobasco) are waaaaaaaaaaaaaay hotter than jalapeno.   Don't be such a sissy.

Now, I'll grant you habaneros will have you looking for a creek.


----------



## Big7 (Jun 28, 2014)

The Longhunter said:


> Real cayennes (and tobasco) are waaaaaaaaaaaaaay hotter than jalapeno.   Don't be such a sissy.
> 
> Now, I'll grant you habaneros will have you looking for a creek.



Technically you are correct BUT what most people around here grow are like the Louisiana brand "hot sauce" type.

I've been here all my life except 2 yrs in FL and
that's what everyone grew. Not real hot and not sweet.

I'm not into pain.

Since Jody and I are from the same town I guess I thought he was used to
the same as me.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jun 28, 2014)

Japs will vary in heat too!


----------



## swamp hunter (Jun 29, 2014)

Halapenos are for Kids.
Them Tabasco Peppers are what the Spanish call Bravo Peppers , As in Bravo you just ate one and now your gonna cry...


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jun 29, 2014)

swamp hunter said:


> Halapenos are for Kids.
> Them Tabasco Peppers are what the Spanish call Bravo Peppers , As in Bravo you just ate one and now your gonna cry...



 They aint that hot!


----------



## watermedic (Jun 29, 2014)

A true cayenne will hurt you!


----------



## lonewolf247 (Jun 29, 2014)

The Longhunter said:


> Real cayennes (and tobasco) are waaaaaaaaaaaaaay hotter than jalapeno.   Don't be such a sissy.
> 
> Now, I'll grant you habaneros will have you looking for a creek.



Yeah, I've grown all the above!  The real Red Cayennes are hot indeed!  The tobasco peppers are pretty hot, but sorta small, and I just didn't find myself using them.  

My favorite and most usefull are the jalapeno peppers.  I put them in everything.  I've gotten to the point, when I cook a dish, I season it with jalapenos.  I don't use pepper from a can or a jar anymore, I just vary the number of jalapenos I put in something according to the dish. I use my cayennes to stuff roast, and put them in a jar with vinegar, and add to food after it's cooked.

I often pick jalapenos straight off of the plant and eat them in the garden.  Ha ha.  I messed up and tried that one day with my habaneros!  I could feel pepper fumes coming through my ears, and could not get back to the house fast enough for some water!


----------



## collardncornbread (Jul 2, 2014)

Try using some mushroom compost...


----------



## tr21 (Jul 2, 2014)

I hope ya'll know not to drink water to stop the burning from a hot pepper ! it makes it worse. milk is what you want. I grow and eat some of the world's hottest peppers and can tell you water doesn't work.


----------



## the HEED! (Jul 2, 2014)

come on now tr21, how would we know that, because alot of folks know I grow the hottest!  WHat are you growing? I grow japs every year, just ate one with a boars head turkey sammich on homemade sourdough loaf and it was hot as the sun. Took me a while to get it to stop. I stumbled upon a homemade fert that makes them angry!


----------



## little rascal (Jul 2, 2014)

*Peppers*

What I have learned is they all vary. I was told less water means more heat, plant them and neglect them and they will be hot. I have had some Cowhorns which are not supposed to be as hot as Cayenne, but they would melt your face off. It's been really wet this year and I haven't watered my plants 4 times since Easter, they are not real hot, the ones I have had so far.
So????? I don't know the real answer, but seems more water less bite.


----------



## tr21 (Jul 2, 2014)

the HEED! said:


> come on now tr21, how would we know that, because alot of folks know I grow the hottest!  WHat are you growing? I grow japs every year, just ate one with a boars head turkey sammich on homemade sourdough loaf and it was hot as the sun. Took me a while to get it to stop. I stumbled upon a homemade fert that makes them angry!



I grow African bird's eye's, 7 pods and ghost ! you want hot heed ?


----------



## Hooty Hoot (Jul 2, 2014)

Check the peppers late summer, early fall. They should be hot.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 2, 2014)

tr21 said:


> I grow African bird's eye's, 7 pods and ghost ! you want hot heed ?





If that ghost is a bhut jalokia, I don`t think there`s anything hotter than them. They really will set the woods on fire.


----------



## Bob Shaw (Jul 2, 2014)

A little off topic, but, you need to try some Jalapenos on a Krystal burger. They're real good that way.


----------



## speckman25 (Jul 3, 2014)

Jody if you want some peppers that will get hot come down and visit me and I will give you a couple of Florida grove pepper plants they don't get very big but they are hot


----------



## tr21 (Jul 3, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> If that ghost is a bhut jalokia, I don`t think there`s anything hotter than them. They really will set the woods on fire.



yep their hot but both the ghost and 7 pods have a nasty flavor like the habanero's. the African bird's eye comes in at around 300k scoville units if I remember right and have a great taste. they are also known as pequinn peppers.


----------



## the HEED! (Jul 3, 2014)

tr21 said:


> yep their hot but both the ghost and 7 pods have a nasty flavor like the habanero's. the African bird's eye comes in at around 300k scoville units if I remember right and have a great taste. they are also known as pequinn peppers.



man, whoo weeee, my gut couldnt stand it


----------



## biggdogg (Jul 3, 2014)

My son can attest to the heat in a tabasco pepper. When he was little he would eat every cherry tomato he could find right off the plant (still does actually). My wife and I learned the hard way not to grow them tabasco peppers and cherry tomatoes in the same vicinity for his safety. I can promise you, you have never in your life heard such a scream...


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jul 3, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> If that ghost is a bhut jalokia, I don`t think there`s anything hotter than them. They really will set the woods on fire.



Tobasco ," the worlds hottest habanero" and pequins  is as hot as I'll go chow chow wise! Bhuts are for self defense! I think the Carolina reeper has the record scoville wise.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 3, 2014)

shakey gizzard said:


> Tobasco ," the worlds hottest habanero" and pequins  is as hot as I'll go chow chow wise! Bhuts are for self defense! I think the Carolina reeper has the record scoville wise.





Shake, my Father in Law used to grow jalapenos down on some sandy soil down on Lake Seminole. He fertilized them with rabbit litter he got from his brother in law who lived close by. I don`t know what it was, but those dadgum peppers were near about as hot as a Cayenne. I`ve never seen jalapenos that hot before. They did have  a good flavor though.

You make a good pepper chow chow. That was some good stuff. Mighty fine on peas and butterbeans.


----------



## fullstrut (Jul 3, 2014)

Ghost chilli pepper.  If ya want hot! I will stick with Texas Pete.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jul 3, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Shake, my Father in Law used to grow jalapenos down on some sandy soil down on Lake Seminole. He fertilized them with rabbit litter he got from his brother in law who lived close by. I don`t know what it was, but those dadgum peppers were near about as hot as a Cayenne. I`ve never seen jalapenos that hot before. They did have  a good flavor though.
> 
> You make a good pepper chow chow. That was some good stuff. Mighty fine on peas and butterbeans.



I had a bronze gobbler that roosted on the same fence post every night. He'd fill a 5 gal bucket every 2 or 3 weeks. That guano produced the sweetest honeydews known to man!


----------



## dallasga6 (Jul 4, 2014)

If you want a nice hot cayenne pepper & you don't mind a smaller pod try the "Dragon Cayenne" pepper from Bonnie...
http://m.bonnieplants.com/lowes/varieties/tabid/93/id/428/Dragon-Cayenne.aspx

 The heat is very noticeable (which is saying something in my case) and the flavor is more Thai than cayenne.  Very thick walls and rather juicy.  I'm kind of impressed---they are heavy producers too which is something it takes after from the Thai parent I suppose...

Here's a full sized one that hasn't turned red yet to give you an idea of the size..


----------



## joedublin (Jul 13, 2014)

Shakey...Nic....check out the internet site for the "PuckerButt Pepper Company" in South Carolina. They are the ones that feature the "Carolina Reaper peppers. Those firebombs carry a Scoville rating of well over a million units ! They are AWESOME !!!


----------

